# Malpaís



## rsma

Hello!! Could anyone tell me if there is an equivalent word in English for "malpaís"?
The sentence is: "nos encontramos en la zona norte de Tenerife, en el Malpaís de la Corona, [...]" 

And, should I translate that word? It is a tourist information paper.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Rsma,

Bienvenido/a a WR!

Malpaís, es el nombre propio de una región, porqeu de ser así no debes traducirlo,  o tienes alguna definición de esa palabra, o es solo palabra compuesta de "mal país"????

Saludos!


----------



## chick

El Malpais means the badlands 
http://www.nps.gov/elma/


----------



## rsma

Como bien pone el enlace de Chick, el malpaís es una zona volcánica, y que en este caso se encuentra en Tenerife en la región de la Corona.

¡Gracias por responder tan pronto!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Según el DRAE,

*malpaís *= karst, 
1. m. Geol. Paisaje de relieve accidentado, con grietas y crestas agudas, originado por la erosión química en terrenos calcáreos.

En inglés,
*karst*, The term "karst" refers to a type of topography that is formed over limestone, dolomite or gypsum by solution of the rock and is characterized by closed depressions or sinkholes, caves and underground drainage.

Saludos!


----------



## rsma

Hola
mmmm, ¿entonces qué hago? En muchos sitios no traducen la palabra malpaís.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Pues si usas "malpais" en un texto en inglés se entenderá como una zona que existe en New Mexico, así que para diferenciarlo quizas tengas que usar "kast" para referirte de una manera descriptiva a esa zona.

malpaís (en inglés) El Malpais National Monument is off I-40 in western New Mexico, near Cibola National Forest. It is named El Malpais (Spanish for badlands) due to the extremely rough, rugged lava flow that covers much of the park Fuente.


----------



## rsma

Perdonad, siento ser tan pesada, pero ¿podría ser que en inglés tambien fuera malpais? 
Es que acabo de encontrar lo siguiente en un diccionario monolingüe de inglés: *malpais: n. 1. *_(Geol.) _The rough surface of a congealed lava stream.


----------



## fsabroso

Pues si, puedes usarlo, y los especialistas en geologia o tierras lo entenderán así, pero si es un folleto turistico, la gente de US que lo lea lo relacionará con New Mexico. Por eso era mi sugerencia.

Saludos!

Ah, no hay problema en seguir preguntando.


----------



## rsma

¡Muchísimas gracias por todo! Ahora ya lo tengo todo mucho más claro.


----------

